# Do You Love to Fly?....Hate Flying?....Or??



## SeaBreeze

Some people really love to fly in airplanes, some don't care about it either way, it's just a means of transportation.  Some people hate to fly, and I'd have to put myself in that category.

I could probably count the amount of times I flew in a plane on one hand, and that's a good thing.  I'm not really afraid of flying, but I don't find any pleasure in it, except maybe the destination the couple of times I vacationed in Hawaii.  I like watching the ground from above at both take off and landing, and I like to see the clouds from above.

I have never had to put up with the new TSA nonsense, of either frying you with radiation, or giving you a physical pat-down like a common criminal.  I'd probably opt for the pat-down though, as I'm not a big fan of any x-rays and will avoid them whenever I can.

How about you?  Do you like to fly, hate it, or don't care?  Has anyone here never flown before?  Any bad experiences at airports??


----------



## Casper

_*SB, like you I've only flown about 4 times, I do like it but.....but my ears don't.
I really suffer with bad ear pain and no amount of swallowing, chewing or whatever, helps it
and it seems to take forever to get back to normal even after we land.
I do have sinus problems..... my ear openings are very small, and wax builds up (sorry, sounds yuk I know).
I regularly have to have my ears syringed because of this problem and I'm guessing that is why
I have problems when flying......it's unbearable.
No bad experiences whatsoever otherwise.

:aargh:

*_


----------



## Warrigal

I love it. I've flown in big jets and a 4 seater plane. I've had a flight in a helicopter over the Grand Canyon (exhilarating) and toured Northern Australia and Papua New Guinea in 16 seater prop jets, a wonderful way to cover vast distances to see the sights. 

Every time we take off its a big thrill. I love having the window seat and will endlessly watch the stars and also the headlights of cars far below on the empty plains. No need for any TV to pass the time.


----------



## jrfromafar

Flying doesn't bother me - it sure gets you there in a hurry. Took a cruise from San Francisco to Alaska a few months ago - it took 2 1/2 DAYS to get up north - a week after the cruise I flew up there for another trip and it only took 2 hours!


----------



## Vivjen

I just find flying relatively tedious.
After 12 hours on an long- haul flight, I am getting ready to unlock the doors myself though..


----------



## Warrigal

Stop overs, Vivjen. That's the secret.


----------



## Vivjen

Warrigal said:


> Stop overs, Vivjen. That's the secret.



You are so right; but although I am fine flying on my own; I am not very good at a stopover in a strange city on my own, especially if the population speak Chinese!


----------



## Jackie22

Warrigal, I've flew in a helicopter over the grand canyon too, the seats were three across, my fellow passengers were a nice couple from Australia, I sat in between them so they could each have a window seat and take pictures, after the flight the lady took my address to send me copies of the pictures, I didn't really think I'd ever hear from them but, later received this huge package of pictures in the mail.....was that you??  lol...anyway that incident helped shape my good opinion of Australians.  


One of the strangest flights was on EL Al, a trip to Israel ...this was about 20 years ago...the security was unreal...on boarding, there were body searches of every passenger...and I don't mean just pat downs..  the flight had a stop in London..all passengers were locked in a waiting room while they refueled and cleaned the plane, I remember on the flight the isles were always crowded with people just walking around, talking and having a grand old time, come meal time, the flight attendant opened an overhead bin and took down this huge net thing that was full of hard rolls...lol...anyway, back then EL AL was known for the safest airline going.

On another trip...back in the 80's, my friend and I flew to London, we flew out of DFW, we had just boarded and was getting ready to take off...well, we sat on that plane for the longest, finally they took us off the plane back to the waiting room...we waited and waited....back on the plane, after about 2 hours of this we took off in the dark, on take off we could see fires burning below us at the airport, the airline never gave us any explanation, later the news came on the overhead TV, thats how we learned that there had been a crash and many people killed. 

Even after that scarey flight, I love to fly, it is just an adventure and most of the time a wonderful experience to me.

As for the security that we have to endure now, even though it is a hassle, I'm glad it has been put in place, cuts down the odds of a catastrophe.


----------



## Vivjen

I haved worked in an airport for about 5 years, and seen some of the other side too.
hi-jacks, crashes, delays.....hard work, but never a dull moment, even if a little scary at times.


----------



## SifuPhil

I don't mind flying - it's the crashing that bothers me.

I tend toward being a bit of a control freak, so flying is tough for me. I've been on 747s, DC-10s, puddle jumpers, helicopters - it's just the fact that I'm not the one in control that freaks me out.

I've even skydived, and _that_ doesn't affect me as much as sitting in 21-B during a storm with little Elmer The Screaming Demon sitting next to me.

Happily all my flying was finished before TSA was born, because I WILL NOT subject myself to that experience. Like TWH, if I can't get there by bus, train, car, bike or foot it isn't worth going.


----------



## SifuPhil

Viv, that's what you get for living on that royal throne of kings, that scepter'd isle, that earth of majesty, that seat of Mars, that other Eden, that fortress built by Nature for herself,  that little world, that precious stone set in the silver sea, that blessed plot, that earth,        that realm, that England.

(Apologies to The Bard and _Richard II_, Act II)


----------



## Falcon

As a former military airplane pilot, you probably know my opinion about flying.

But commercial flying is a horse of a different hue; the long wait, the crowded seats, the security hassle etc.

It's a little better if one can afford to sit in first or business class seats...but that's the only advantage.
But,you gotta admit, it's the best way to get to point B from point A  if time is a factor.


----------



## That Guy

As the son of a Naval Aviator, I grew up flying, flying, flying.  Then, of course, Uncle Sham had me flying, flying, flying.  After all that, I had not gotten aboard an aircraft until a couple of years ago when I flew to Texas to visit my son living there.  People think it's because I'm afraid of flying.  Not the case at all.  I just don't want to go anywhere.  I did enjoy the pretty flight attendant flirting with me, though . . .


----------



## Ina

TG, am I mixing you fellows up? I thought you were the long time surfer.


----------



## That Guy

Ina said:


> TG, am I mixing you fellows up? I thought you were the long time surfer.



Yes, I am.  That is unless I should be pretending to be that other guy . . .


----------



## Ina

TG, Ha Ha


----------



## Warrigal

> Warrigal, I've flew in a helicopter over the grand canyon too, the seats were three across, my fellow passengers were a nice couple from Australia, I sat in between them so they could each have a window seat and take pictures, after the flight the lady took my address to send me copies of the pictures, I didn't really think I'd ever hear from them but, later received this huge package of pictures in the mail.....was that you??  lol...anyway that incident helped shape my good opinion of Australians.


No that wasn't me. I was squashed in the middle between hubby and another big man but I still had a good view through the front window between the pilots. The helicopter flew straight at a cliff, then paused and hovered so that we could look at an abandoned Indian dwelling carved into the cliff face. It was scary, thrilling and fascinating all at the same time.

It was just as we were leaving the Grand Canyon that we discovered that the film in our camera was not winding on and we had to make do with a couple of post cards.


----------



## Fern

I've never flown in my life, I much prefer my feet on the ground.


----------



## Falcon

There are lots of things professionals won't tell you and you're better off not knowing.

And this includes doctors, nurses and hospitals, lawyers, coroners, policemen, store managers....etc.

Think of some more.


----------



## Bee

I am not keen on flying at all, one time when we boarded an airbus from Johannesburg to fly down to Cape Town there was an announcement came over the tannoy that there would be a small delay in take off as there was a fault with one of the engines, then music was played over the tannoy not very appropriate at the time, it was...........................................................The Last Post.:eek1:


----------



## Bullie76

My Dad was an airplane mechanic during WWII. Later in life he bought an old wreck of a plane and rebuilt it with the help of a friend who owned planes. So as a kid, I used to go flying with him all the time. But the bug never bit me. My brother got his license when he was in his 30's and I went up one time with him, but that was the most uncomfortable I have ever been up in a plane. Not because of anything he did wrong, but just knowing he had very little experience at the time.

Commercially I have only flown about 1/2 dozen times. I just hate all the crap you have to go through in an airport now days. I've always wanted to go to NZ so I may do that one day, but not planning much flying in the future. My niece is getting married in Ireland in August, so that is possible just to keep peace in the family. I'm sure Ireland would be a great trip, but still not fired up about the flying. So will see......


----------



## That Guy

Of course, there's always that dream of flying like a bird  . . .


----------



## kaemicha

I like to travel so I fly a lot.  The worst thing about flying happens at the airport, as far as I'm concerned. Especially out of country.  Next worse thing is it can be boring, on a long flight but aside from all that, I don't mind flying because it almost always takes me somewhere I want to go to...but lately, when I've come home from a long flight, I've gotten sick. This time bronchitis flying home from Hawaii.  I wish the airlines would quarantine sick passengers..or something.  I am wondering how many others on my flight got sick...


----------



## Falcon

"High Flight"

  Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of Earth
  And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
  Sunward I’ve climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
  of sun-split clouds, — and done a hundred things
  You have not dreamed of — wheeled and soared and swung
  High in the sunlit silence. Hov’ring there,
  I’ve chased the shouting wind along, and flung
  My eager craft through footless halls of air....

  Up, up the long, delirious, burning blue
  I’ve topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace.
  Where never lark, or even eagle flew —
 And, while with silent, lifting mind I've trod
  The high untrespassed sanctity of space,
  - Put out my hand


----------



## Falcon

Every time you disembark  the airplane, you should hug your pilot.

This is one HAIRY approach.

http://www.chonday.com/Videos/pilotnewzdalnd1


----------



## Jillaroo

_Not a lover of flying the most has been 2 hours, that was enough for me, i always have a chuckle when they say put your seatbelt on, come on if it crashes is that little thing going to save you, i don't think so._


----------



## Gael

SeaBreeze said:


> Some people really love to fly in airplanes, some don't care about it either way, it's just a means of transportation.  Some people hate to fly, and I'd have to put myself in that category.
> 
> I could probably count the amount of times I flew in a plane on one hand, and that's a good thing.  I'm not really afraid of flying, but I don't find any pleasure in it, except maybe the destination the couple of times I vacationed in Hawaii.  I like watching the ground from above at both take off and landing, and I like to see the clouds from above.
> 
> I have never had to put up with the new TSA nonsense, of either frying you with radiation, or giving you a physical pat-down like a common criminal.  I'd probably opt for the pat-down though, as I'm not a big fan of any x-rays and will avoid them whenever I can.
> 
> How about you?  Do you like to fly, hate it, or don't care?  Has anyone here never flown before?  Any bad experiences at airports??



I had dreams of flying for many years which I know related to the desire to overcome problems;rise above them literally.

The first time I flew in a plane I found it exhilirating. I have problems nowadays with nausea for the meds I used to be able to take to control my motion sickness I no longer can take. But I've found alternative methods to overcome it though with not the absolute efficiency I'd like.

Consequently that is the issue I have with flying that stops me from completely enjoying it. But I still experience that thrill at liftoff. I've had some nervous wrecks sit next to me though, that take away from the enjoyment of it. Their fear is like a wave that spills over and wets the plane.:aargh:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Haha-never saw this thread before-probably because I would see the Traveling discussion and pass right over it as I DO NOT FLY. Ever. In fact,living in a rural area,our hospital,in order to stay in business,has had to become a limited bed hospital-meaning that pretty much everyone who needs critical care will be flown out of county. So everyone here is encouraged to have an insurance policy with both of the life flight companies that service our area. You get no choice on who would fly you out as it`s based on whomever is available at the moment so you need policies with both. Do I have a policy. Nope. Because (and I have told my family this as well) I do not want to be flown out. I really don`t even want to be taken out by ground ambulance (I,in fact,refused to be when I was ill with meningitis 14 years ago) but I for sure don`t want to go by helicopter. Pretty stupid,I know,but that`s how severe my fear of flying is. I never wanted to fly,never had any desire to,but when my dad was dying across the country,the doctor told me I needed to come NOW. So I went. And did fine. In fact,I ended up comforting a fellow passenger,a frequent flyer,who had an unexpected panic attack. But then,on our arrival home in San Francisco,we had an aborted landing. Actually touched down and then went right back up. The flight attendents became very,very nervous,as did most of the passengers. There was another plane on our runway. I decided then and there that I would never fly again,my opinion being that if they didn`t know there was another plane there long before we actually touched down,I wanted nothing to do with flying. At the time,I had two friends who had been flight attendents for over 18 years and both said they had never experienced an aborted landing-aborted takeoffs plenty of times but never a landing. And of course it had to happen to me.

I have to say,it makes me feel good to see how many people here don`t fly or like flying either. I always feel so alone in this,always being told I am missing out on so much by not flying. But so far,I don`t feel like I`ve missed anything. I`ve seen everything I`ve wanted to see by driving there and enjoyed the trips along the way.


----------



## cricket

Hate to fly, but love being up in the air to see the view. Have to sit by the window so that I can see out. Usually take a book, but who can concentrate on reading when there is the fear that the wing might fall off! I am so bad at flying that I only do it if there is no other way to get where I need to be and if I have anxiety meds to get me thru! Something about that cabin door closing that makes me want to run screaming down the aisle.


----------



## Gael

Though as I said I don't suffer from fear of flying it has to be said that it is one of the most common phobias out there.

When you consider the confinement, lack of control and risk factors no one should feel like a woose if they have a fear of flying.

I mean you take a human being, stick them into a container that removes them from the ground and puts them up miles above the earth where they know if something goes wrong they can hurtle to the earth and become a puddle.:aargh:

Oh, let me shut up. Now I won't ever fly again!!


----------



## Ina

I only fly when necessary, like going to get my grandchildren when they got afraid after flying up to Michigan. Then you have to act like it is really fun.


----------



## RCynic

I hate it. I traveled a lot for some of my jobs...airport to hotel to client to hotel to airport, rinse and repeat. I also don't like feeling like I'm part of a cattle herd being packed into a boxcar. I had so many flights cancelled or delayed and, when traveling for business, it can just completely screw up what you're trying to accomplish.

The only bad incident I had was we were coming into an airport to land, don't remember which but on time for once, and the plane had just touched wheels to the ground and suddenly the pilot went full throttle and into a steep climb. I knew what that meant and sure enough, after we got in the terminal, I heard that another plane had taxied into our path just as we touched down. Could have been messy but fortunately our pilot was alert to what was ahead.


----------



## kaemicha

Since I like to travel I have no choice but to fly most places.  I've had some of the most incredible experiences in airports, especially. Some really funny, some disruptive, some frustrating but overall, I wouldn't trade my mode of travel. If nothing else, it's _always_ interesting and a lot of times fun.


----------



## kaemicha

I go business as often as possible, when flying out of the country. If it's way too spendy I'll go one way business and the other economy but it's such a let down after being totally pampered in business class.  Yes, I am spoiled.


----------



## Denise1952

SeaBreeze said:


> Some people really love to fly in airplanes, some don't care about it either way, it's just a means of transportation.  Some people hate to fly, and I'd have to put myself in that category.
> 
> I could probably count the amount of times I flew in a plane on one hand, and that's a good thing.  I'm not really afraid of flying, but I don't find any pleasure in it, except maybe the destination the couple of times I vacationed in Hawaii.  I like watching the ground from above at both take off and landing, and I like to see the clouds from above.
> 
> I have never had to put up with the new TSA nonsense, of either frying you with radiation, or giving you a physical pat-down like a common criminal.  I'd probably opt for the pat-down though, as I'm not a big fan of any x-rays and will avoid them whenever I can.
> 
> How about you?  Do you like to fly, hate it, or don't care?  Has anyone here never flown before?  Any bad experiences at airports??



I'm like you Seabreeze in that I am not afraid to fly, nor do I "just love it", it's just the fastest way to get from point A to point B.  I did a lot of road travel over the years, and I really got tired of all the driving.  So now, if I have a trip that is over say 5 hours??  I want to fly if I can  I've heard it said you are less likely to crash in a plane then in an auto, so if I was going to be afraid, I'd be more afraid of our highways


----------



## Falcon

Good point Denise.  Check out the odds.


----------



## Denise1952

Falcon said:


> Good point Denise.  Check out the odds.



I've been hearing that for years, and it really does make sense when you look at the numbers


----------



## Gael

I still find flight exhilerating. Since 911 it's become more of a pain in the butt due to heightened security, that's for sure. But that feeling of soaring off to faraway places through the skies still has a romantic appeal to me. It feels like escape and adventure. I think if I flew routinely for business I would feel very differently, however.

I deal with nausea issues which isn't thrilling but it doesn't stop me and I do understand the things people do not like about flying. Some nightmare tales out there.:fword:


----------



## Vala

My first flight was a non stop flight to Johannesburg in South Africa and I was  surprised to see so many people up walking around and visiting with each other.   I love the dialects I heard, it was very exciting.  I flew on several different planes on the 2 week trip and a helicopter flight over Victoria Falls.  My only regret is that I didn't fly first class on one of the over seas flight.  It would have been anther  adventure as I call my exotic trips.  Another fun flight was an older prop job from Dallas to home, we were so low we could  recognize things when were close to home.   

On one of flight to Africa the pilot said if you look out the window you will see Mt Kilimanjaro, then he tipped the plane so that we were look down into it. We were so close we could not take a picture of it.  I thought it looked like a volcano and it was actually a combination of 3.  On the way back the pilot didn't even mention it.  A passenger saw it and I was able to take a picture of it this time.


----------



## kaemicha

Everything about flying has become impossible..from getting through the airport, airport security and struggling with others who are carrying on everything they can, including meals, since checking baggage and food on planes is so expensive. The seats are closer together and when I have to fly coach, I've made a life long impression on my seatmates, whether I wanted to or not.

Jet Blue is reducing the seat space. Many other airlines are making it so the seats don't recline, there are no TV screens on the back of the seats in front of us and their horrible meals - well I don't buy them and I only fly when I can go business or first. I love getting to my destination and back home again, but the fun part of flying..well, the joy is gone for me.


----------



## Ameriscot

We love to travel and fly often, always international. I used to find flying exciting but now it's more like a means of transport. I've done it so much I'm well-prepared.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

I hadn't flown until I was 18 and my first experience was a three leg journey from SLC to San Antonio for AF basic.  I then flew to Okinawa via the Polar route.  Returning 18 months later via Hawaii.  Flew to Phil, NYC to Germany.  Fast forward 2 years later flew from Germany to Boston to South Carolina.  

The pilot had been flying for 14 hours solid and was tired.  When we flying in SC one of the passengers who had been on a flight crew for 25 years started to freak out because of the approach was problematic.  He freaked we all panicked and kissed the ground when they let us out.  Then flew home coming into SLC in a low cloud cover, cross winds and landed rather abruptly.  I took the bus home and made a silent vow to myself that you'd never see me up there again.  

23 years later I was required as part of my job to fly to Seattle to dry run our disaster recovery plan.  I tried in vain to avoid the flight, no luck.  When coming into Sea/Tac the pilot came on and annouced as he put it, 'We've seemed to develope a problem and will be circling for a litte while'.  

1 hour and 45 minutes later he announced that we are landing, he went on to explain that it seems that we may have lost our hydralics that control our landing gear.  We were not to worry about the emergency vehicles that are lining the runway, it was normal and precautionary.  When we finally landed successfully and entered the terminal we found out they had been planning a belly landing and they had ambulances and other emergency vehicle to haul bodies.  They had stopped all incoming outgoing traffic and we had been circling to dump fuel. 

5 days later we went to Sea/Tac for the return flight and I noticed that the numbers on the tail was the same as the original flight up.  I asked the flight attendant if they were unique or did all planes have that same number.  Yep same plane.  Haven't been on a flight since.


----------



## Vala

I was 59 when I first flew, it was very exciting.  Now it would be just a way to get where I was going.  I would love to fly in an AF jet.


----------



## Kadee

I fly because it's to far to drive (approx 3000 km) to go to Queensland each winter for a month don't partically enjoy it my hands get all sweaty. One of my friends has been to America twice and I would love to see some of the tourist sites over there but don't like the idea of traveling  there and back I always say two hours is enough for me flying up to the Gold Coast ( Queensland)


----------



## Ameriscot

Our flights range from 7 hours to 14 and with transfers it's often 24 hours in total. But now we are smart and spend a night in a hotel before our transfer.


----------



## oldman

OK, so I am a former pilot (Captain) for United-Continental. Do I like to fly? No. I love to fly! If I were allowed, I'd be back in the cockpit today. I will admit the downside of flying is the airport mess that people have to go through and the TSA procedures haven't helped to give flying a good reputation either. On the upside, you get to where you are going faster, prices have actually come down, especially when the airlines have their little mini price wars. For those that have a fear of flying, do you realize that there has not been a fatality accident by a major airline since 2001, so flying has become much safer. Those of you that fly business or first get treated extra nice, although you pay to be treated extra nice. 

I never touched my wheels down and then throttled back up, normally puddle jumpers are best for doing that, bigger jets like the one I flew, Boeing 757 and 767 would have a difficult time doing that. I have already been in my final decent and about a mile from the runway and was told to pull up and do a go around. That is not fun and it scares the crap out of a lot of passengers, so I always made an announcement very quickly and identified the issue.  

Here is a great job by a Boeing 767 pilot

http://sploid.gizmodo.com/video-two-airliners-almost-crashed-at-barcelona-airpor-1601002234


----------



## jujube

I don't enjoy flying anymore, but recognize that it's the only way to get across the country quickly, so....   When we lived in Turkey in the late 60's, early 70's, we used to fly domestically on THY (the Turkish national airlines known then as Turk Hava Yolari); the joke was that their unofficial slogan was "Fly and Die with THY" as their domestic safety record was abysmal.

It was like flying on some third world airline at times. You'd get on board and have to step over the large suitcases people would leave in the aisles because occasionally the overheads were missing.  The seats were often broken, in-flight catering usually consisted of a large bowl of hard candy passed from seat to seat and once most of the plane was occupied by a wedding party going to Izmir.....much dancing, singing and drinking and the bride walked around handing out candy to everyone.  She had a humongous wedding dress on and could barely make it down the aisle.  Once there was a crate of chickens strapped into the seat across the aisle.  I'm not exaggerating.  The attendants didn't sit down for take off or landing; they just stood in the aisle hanging onto the back of what they hoped was a stationary seat.


----------



## AprilT

I'm perfectly comfortable with flying, but, not when someone springs a ride on their private little plane on me.  I was dating a guy that had a bunch of toys and one happen to be a pretty little plane, four or six seater, I don't remember exactly the size, I just remember him driving us to the small airport and up to the hanger for evening ride and me freezing up and saying hail no.  I'm surprised we continued to date after that incident, but, I just couldn't picture him being in control of the plane, I went into complete panic mode then and there.

I do enjoy flying over all, just on large aircraft piloted by someone I'm almost certain has hundreds of hours of flight time behind them.  I'm not thrill with take off and landing, turbulence and such, but over all, thinking back on my first times up in the air, my thoughts were this is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## oldman

I had about 30,000 hours of flying. Would you have flown with me? 

The last two posts gave me a good chuckle for the day, especially the post about the Turkish flights. That's funny.


----------



## AprilT

Umana umana umana, Oldman, as long as there are at least fifty other seats and as many other passengers probably.


----------



## 911

If I have to travel more than 500 miles, I am getting me an airline ticket. I lived my life in a car for 8-12 hours a day.


----------



## hollydolly

I like flying, I fly often, probably 5 or 6 times a year. What I hate about the whole experience is the airport crush, and the hours waiting in line at the airport before boarding a plane where you're crushed into tiny seats..hate that with a passion..

I wish, just once I could afford  to spil myself flying business class...but I doubt I ever will..


----------



## Vala

I was lucky because my traveling has been with tour groups and they would check us in automatically.  One trip I was recovering from a broken arm and requested a wheel chair because I could not handle my luggage.  That is the way to go.  LOL


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> I like flying, I fly often, probably 5 or 6 times a year. What I hate about the whole experience is the airport crush, and the hours waiting in line at the airport before boarding a plane where you're crushed into tiny seats..hate that with a passion..
> 
> I wish, just once I could afford  to spoil myself flying business class...but I doubt I ever will..



Get yourself an airline credit card and everything that you now pay for by cash charge it to the airline card. Before you realize it, you will have enough miles accumulated to trade for an upgrade. Flying business or first gives one the true flight experience. When I first started flying, people that sat in business or first dressed very well. By that I mean, what they call "business casual" today or better. Some even wore suits. The ladies wore very nice pant suits or dresses. Today, with the free upgrades and people buying upgrades with their mileage that they have accrued, it is a totally different scene. Many people wear shorts, T-shirts, flip-flops and so on. We have come a long way.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> Get yourself an airline credit card and everything that you now pay for by cash charge it to the airline card. Before you realize it, you will have enough miles accumulated to trade for an upgrade. Flying business or first gives one the true flight experience. When I first started flying, people that sat in business or first dressed very well. By that I mean, what they call "business casual" today or better. Some even wore suits. The ladies wore very nice pant suits or dresses. Today, with the free upgrades and people buying upgrades with their mileage that they have accrued, it is a totally different scene. Many people wear shorts, T-shirts, flip-flops and so on. We have come a long way.



We collect air miles and now have an Emirates credit card for even more miles. Flying Emirates business class is like a holiday all by itself.


----------



## oldman

I have met so many wonderful people in business and first class. Not to say the passengers sitting in coach weren't also wonderful, but as the pilot, I really never had an opportunity to get back to that section of the aircraft. Boeing 757 and 767 are big airplanes and especially the 767, which on some versions seats over 300. On the few times that I had sent the First Officer back to the rear of the plane to check on an issue, the passengers become very nervous. Right away, many believe we have a problem, when all it may be is a stopped up toilet in the rear lavatory or a coffee pot that was left on too long may have burned and caused a horrible smell. The pilots try to stay out of the main cabin to keep passengers from over-reacting. We are aware that we do have a lot of nervous fliers.


----------



## rkunsaw

I haven't flown since I got out of the air force in1964. I prefer to drive so I can see the country and change directions whenever I want.


----------



## Jackie22

I love to fly, to me it is all part of the adventure of the vacation, it gives you more time to enjoy a new place.  I have never flown business, but that's on my bucket list.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

I too like to experience driving rather than flying.  Outside of my fear of flying I always try to make any trip a venture.  When it was a requirement to do business travel I would try to take my wife along.  We would take a few days prior to my schedule and a few days after.  We would get the atlas out and lay out our route.  We had purchased a couple books and magazines that listed interesting side trips to wherever we were going.  

 I had a class in Toronto so we traveled to Yellowstone, then Cody, Wy, then onto the Black Hills and Mt Rushmore.  This was before the requirement for passports so we decided to go north of the Great Lakes in Canada.  We saw Niagara Falls, the Good and Plenty in Lancaster Co. Pa and visited Boonesboro, Ky.  Saw the Arch in St. Louis and returned using 6 days of my vacation time.  And it was partially paid for by my company.  My way of thinking any trip is more enjoyable when you have someone to help with the luggage and have a dinner partner.  I wouldn't have seen any of that from the window seat at 30,000 feet.


----------



## oldman

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I too like to experience driving rather than flying.  Outside of my fear of flying I always try to make any trip a venture.  When it was a requirement to do business travel I would try to take my wife along.  We would take a few days prior to my schedule and a few days after.  We would get the atlas out and lay out our route.  We had purchased a couple books and magazines that listed interesting side trips to wherever we were going.
> 
> I had a class in Toronto so we traveled to Yellowstone, then Cody, Wy, then onto the Black Hills and Mt Rushmore.  This was before the requirement for passports so we decided to go north of the Great Lakes in Canada.  We saw Niagara Falls, the Good and Plenty in Lancaster Co. Pa and visited Boonesboro, Ky.  Saw the Arch in St. Louis and returned using 6 days of my vacation time.  And it was partially paid for by my company.  My way of thinking any trip is more enjoyable when you have someone to help with the luggage and have a dinner partner.  I wouldn't have seen any of that from the window seat at 30,000 feet.



You did all of that in six days? Are you sure you weren't flying or maybe you drive a Boeing 737?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

*Question from oldman - You did all of that in six days? Are you sure you weren't flying or maybe you drive a Boeing 737?*

3 days of vacation to drive back + 2 day weekend on the road - 5 days of classes hours paid by company - 2 day weekend again on the road + 3 days of vacation to drive home.  My math may be rusty but I add it up to 15 days.  Company paid me approx. $950 for mileage and paid for  5 nights (sun -thu)  in the motel room (the motel charged me $10 per night for the wife), company gave me $45 a day per diem for the six days.   Had a warm bed partner and enjoyable company to travel with.  You can comfortably drive 400-450 miles a day and still see the sights. Show me the downside.

Additionally: It's a win/win for both me and the company.  They paid a little more than the price of a ticket for mileage.  They didn't have to pay me the additional 16 hours of wages (1 hour drive time to airport - 2 hour standing in line and processing time - 6 hour flight - 6 hour return flight - 1 hour drive home time).  No Wages, taxes or benefits for those hours and they didn't need me to take vacation at an inopportune time at their convenience.   

 I didn't have to sit in a cramped seat with no leg room (being 6 ft 3) for an extended period with my bad back, eat unpalatable food hold my bathroom breaks, smell other travelers, or feel like I can't use the arm rest or recline my seat like the ones in front of me because I'm actually a nice person.  My wife can read a map and controls our route all I have to do is keep my eyes on the road, drive defensively and stop and smell the roses when I get tired.  She helps me with the luggage and if so inclined a little guiltless loving all for the price of a few meals.


----------



## Susie

Hate flying since last trip, have vowed to never fly again!
Had it not been for kind wheel chair persons helping with multiple plane changes, I would still be huddled, weeping, in some corner of a far-a-way airport to-day.
So pathetic!
:zombierolleye:


----------



## oldman

It's good that people have choices. Some choose to take it nice and easy and get there when they get there. I have done all that and seen most of the U.S. from the ground having driven across country three times. Even though I do not like driving to the airport, parking the car, getting on a shuttle and then going through the TSA stuff, which has become less of a pain and then sitting in the boarding area until my plane arrives and then being called to board and finally taking off, only to do the whole thing over again when I land and when I come back, I still prefer to fly. 

I am 6'4" and my company (United-Continental) allows us to fly free. However, being that tall does not allow me to sit comfortably in coach, so I pay for the upgrade to business or first class. Sometimes, depending on the ticket agent and if there is ample room, they will give me a freebie to those class of services. I still have not flown on United's Boeing 787-Dreamliner, which is what I am after. Check it out and click through the site to experience this fantastic machine. 

http://www.newairplane.com/787/flythedream/


----------



## 911

I don't know if I would go so far as to say I love to fly, but if I am going on a long trip, I would rather fly for a few hours than drive for several hours. I have already spent about one-third of my life inside of a car.


----------



## Lon

I don't mind it at all. I have flown many, many times and on my many trips to New Zealand and other Western Pacific countries find it the best way to get there despite the 12 to 15 hour flights.


----------



## RadishRose

I'm ok with flying for the most part. I love the take-off!


----------



## mpd

Am nearly 65, and never flown in my life. Not that I'm afraid or anything, just the opportunity or inkling never arose. No great shakes.


----------



## Josiah

I'm a little concerned about blood clots developing in my legs as a result of not moving around. On my most recent trip I requested aisle seats but felt guilty standing in the aisle because so many people were coming and going. The only real plus with flying is watching the country go by from a window seat, but I wasn't in a window seat.


----------

